# velcro hair barrettes for superfine baby hair?



## aiea (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi all,

DD is 17 mos w/ very fine hair just long enough to put up. Is there such a thing as velcro barrettes? I put a bit of velcro in her hair today and it held just fine, but it's hard to put in place... some kind of a hinged velcro "clip" would work better.

I don't want to use clip barrettes as they are very heavy compared to her fine hair - I think they'll drag themselves down & out of her hair, or she'll find them and pull them out. She didn't notice my improvised velcro "barrette" as it was so lightweight.

Ideas? TIA


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

What about magnet barretts?


----------



## aiea (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi dawncayden,

Thanks for the reply. I had not heard of a magnet barrette but looked a couple up online. They look kind of heavy and like they would have a hard closure (vs the "soft" fuzzy closure of my velcro idea). Are they heavy/hard in your experience?

I guess "heavy" is relative, though... Even the little colorful cheap plastic barrettes with animals on them (bird, teddy bear, etc) are heavy in DD's hair.


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Absolutely! I have some velcro barrettes that I put in both my DD's super fine baby hair. Seems like I found them at Claire's. But they are cute and very gentle/easy to put in.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

We got the No Slippy Hair Clippys for DD and they work really well on fine hair. They aren't velcro, but it's another alternative, and they are super cute.


----------



## aiea (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks all,

I love the cute No Slippys but may have to wait til she's got enough hair in front for that. Right now tiny short ponytails are all we can muster.







I'll check out Claire's... I know there's one about an hour from us.

Thanks again!


----------

